# Ilija Djordjevic - Aurora [RELAXING PIANO]



## Elijah (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a Serbian composer. I started composing music when I was 14 years old. This is my composition from 2009, but i recorded one week ago. Hope you like it.

This is my video for this song, please watch it! Thanks 




Instruction for listening: Just close your eyes, and feel heaven


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Not bad  Though, there is some annoying "tempo changes" in there, the playing was a bit restless.


----------



## Elijah (Feb 24, 2013)

I am aware that...but you must be understandable that this is a classic and broadcast of emotion and the emotion I feel is in this tempo.. thack you for review


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I can understand that, and i appreciate changes of tempo, but the playing is just a bit to restless to fully enjoy. It does something with the pulse. Let the music play for itself, it's a beautiful piece, you don't have to overdo it


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Odlično Ilija nastavi tako.Dobar video...
Nice composition Ilija keep up with good work video goes well with a song too


----------



## Elijah (Feb 24, 2013)

Hvala puno


----------

